# What is the best mathews for 3d?



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I just bought a Drenalin LD in all black just for 3D !


----------



## T.R.U Shooter (Aug 25, 2008)

for 3d just 3d the apex7 hands down that bow just shoots lights out fo sho, if u want it for hunting also i would say the prestige thats what i use for both .


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

whats your draw length


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

longer than 29 apex shorter apex 7


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

slamdam said:


> whats your draw length


28.5 to 29


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

More forgiving riser?? Please explain.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

jpm_mq2 said:


> More forgiving riser?? Please explain.


The Drenalin has a reflex riser that off sets back 2 or 3 inches and some of the other bows like the Apex and conquest dont, Thanks


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

mjgonehunting said:


> I just bought a Drenalin LD in all black just for 3D !


 Please dont get me wrong...I love the LD but have noticed that all the top shooters are shooting the strait risers instead of the reflex risers,
this is my first year shooting after a 11yr break and managed to win the Ga. state field in freestyle,the Southeastern indoors with pins and Ga. state 3d in freestyle so i know the bow can shoot.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I have tried all of the Mathews bows. The Apex 7 is the way to go. It is very fast and VERY forgiving.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

rs3711 said:


> I have tried all of the Mathews bows. The Apex 7 is the way to go. It is very fast and VERY forgiving.



X2

Love my A7


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pooter said:


> Please dont get me wrong...I love the LD but have noticed that all the top shooters are shooting the strait risers instead of the reflex risers,
> this is my first year shooting after a 11yr break and managed to win the Ga. state field in freestyle,the Southeastern indoors with pins and Ga. state 3d in freestyle so i know the bow can shoot.


I think you may have answered your own question here. With winning stats like you got here, i think i'd just buy another LD or wait to see what they come up with for 2009. I started this 3-D season shooting my 07' Drenalin and mid-way thru changed over to an 08' Apex 7, that was a big mistake. The changing in mid season part, not the bow changing part. I now love my A7 for 3-D alot, it just took me longer than i thought to get use to the extra weight the A7 had on it and it caused me to shoot some pretty nasty scores the rest of the year, both locally and ASA levels. But i'am now real comfortable with it and hope to do better next season. But man you were kicking butt with the LD, so i don't know :noidea: Personaly i wish i was your son and you were handing that LD down to me :drool: Good Luck in which ever direction you go, its all Mathews you can't go wrong. :thumb:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i would say the apex 7. it seems real popular


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

A bowtech!!!


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> I think you may have answered your own question here. With winning stats like you got here, i think i'd just buy another LD or wait to see what they come up with for 2009. I started this 3-D season shooting my 07' Drenalin and mid-way thru changed over to an 08' Apex 7, that was a big mistake. The changing in mid season part, not the bow changing part. I now love my A7 for 3-D alot, it just took me longer than i thought to get use to the extra weight the A7 had on it and it caused me to shoot some pretty nasty scores the rest of the year, both locally and ASA levels. But i'am now real comfortable with it and hope to do better next season. But man you were kicking butt with the LD, so i don't know :noidea: Personaly i wish i was your son and you were handing that LD down to me :drool: Good Luck in which ever direction you go, its all Mathews you can't go wrong. :thumb:


 I bet you were nervous changing to the apex 7 like i am but i figure nows the time to play around and experiment, All else fells,...back to the drawing board! HAHAHA


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

**



bigtruckerd said:


> A bowtech!!!


gee let me see?....I`m happy with the family i have,That would be like trading one of my kids!lol


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

So now my question is at 28 3/4 draw which apex would be the best bet?

Right now with the LD on 56LBS and the victory X-ringers HV 350 28inches with 100gr. tips and 2" blazers weighing a total of 309grains will shoot 283 so i was wondering how many LBS will i have to shoot with the apex or apex 7 to get the same speed?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

my apex 7 at 57# 28" DL and a 310 gr ACC i get 283fps...


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

I own both bows. I shoot the A7 for 3d and the LD indoor. I havent shot the Ld but a couple of times b/c I purchased it iat the beginning of 3d. But if it shoots as good as it has the times Ive shoot it I will probably be getting another for 3d and losing the A7. I noticed you mentioned that the pros were shooting the conquest. Actually most are shooting the LD this year except your 30+ draw length shooters. if you are wanting a conquest line go with the A7 or the Conquest 4. You would probably like the C4 better because the grip is more like the LD as far as position on the riser. The A7 grip is right at the center of the riser. 

My A7 is shooting 281-282 at 60 pounds w/ a 28.5 draw and a 345 grain arrow.

Good luck


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I cant believe the conquests arent mentioned more here...its only the most winning bow ever on the national 3-d cicuit


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Kale said:


> my apex 7 at 57# 28" DL and a 310 gr ACC i get 283fps...


 Thats just right....I was scared that i would have to shoot a good bit more LBS giving up the reflex riser, thanks


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know when the 2009`s will be anounced or out?


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Bow*

I changed from an Apex to an Apex 7 midway through the year and saw my scores drastically increase to where I was winning tournaments!

APEX 7!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

NCSUarcher said:


> APEX 7!!!!!


x2


----------



## SADDLE CREEK (Feb 10, 2003)

*Just my thoughts*

Have shot them both and the Apex 7 is the shooter..The LD would be a great hunting bow and possibly a very good indoor bow...it is so easy to shoot, but cannot compete with the A-7.

One change on the wish list---I wish they would give the A-7 a 70% let off instead of 65%. That slight change would let it aim a touch better and it would be lights out.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

NCSUarcher said:


> I changed from an Apex to an Apex 7 midway through the year and saw my scores drastically increase to where I was winning tournaments!
> 
> APEX 7!!!!!


What draw are you? I barrowed an Apex 7 from the store to try it out, I am a 29" draw and i`m wondering if that might be pressing it a little be a shorter bow. Thanks for your experience.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

SADDLE CREEK said:


> Have shot them both and the Apex 7 is the shooter..The LD would be a great hunting bow and possibly a very good indoor bow...it is so easy to shoot, but cannot compete with the A-7.
> 
> One change on the wish list---I wish they would give the A-7 a 70% let off instead of 65%. That slight change would let it aim a touch better and it would be lights out.


 What draw are you? I barrowed an Apex 7 from the store to try it out, I am a 29" draw and i`m wondering if that might be pressing it a little be a shorter bow. Thanks for your experience.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Quit messing around and get a Conquest 4 with 80% Max cam................


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

BAArcher said:


> Quit messing around and get a Conquest 4 with 80% Max cam................


I will have to agree with the C4 statement.


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

If it were me looking, I would pick the one I was comfortable with, that still had good speed.

the following is a good read, not the absolute law, but a very good place to start
Compound bow axle-to-axle length


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

*drenlin*

i shoot the regular drenlin in 3D and do pretty good id stick with the drenlin LD thats what im gonna get for next year i wish they offerd it in more colors


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

SADDLE CREEK said:


> Have shot them both and the Apex 7 is the shooter..The LD would be a great hunting bow and possibly a very good indoor bow...it is so easy to shoot, but cannot compete with the A-7.
> 
> One change on the wish list---I wish they would give the A-7 a 70% let off instead of 65%. That slight change would let it aim a touch better and it would be lights out.


 yeah i have just finished shooting the apex 7 for the first time today and boy can i tell a difference with the let off! but boy can it shoot!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

You guys keep those opinions coming. I am in the same boat, looking for a new 3D bow. I am on the fence with the C4 or the A7. I have a short draw, 28",I need a fast IBO rated bow.

Also, those of you who shoot the A7, how does it hold for you? I have not shot it enough to get a good feel for it.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> You guys keep those opinions coming. I am in the same boat, looking for a new 3D bow. I am on the fence with the C4 or the A7. I have a short draw, 28",I need a fast IBO rated bow.
> Also, those of you who shoot the A7, how does it hold for you? I have not shot it enough to get a good feel for it.



My a7 holds like a rock! it is a heavy bow, I run a posten stab setup on mine with 28-10-10 bars on it with 2 weights up front. ROCK STEADY! once you get use to the weight of the bow it is nothing. My buddy shoot the A7 as well, he runs doinkers on his with like 3 weights on eash stab. His bow tips the scales at a finished weight of 11lbs , good for shooting in the wind though!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Good to hear it. I have an Ovation with the same Posten's on it and it is heavy and rock solid. I love it.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Apex, apex-7 and conquest 4 are at the top of the charts for 3-d. Good luck.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Kale said:


> My a7 holds like a rock! it is a heavy bow, I run a posten stab setup on mine with 28-10-10 bars on it with 2 weights up front. ROCK STEADY! once you get use to the weight of the bow it is nothing. My buddy shoot the A7 as well, he runs doinkers on his with like 3 weights on eash stab. His bow tips the scales at a finished weight of 11lbs , good for shooting in the wind though!


 yeah i had to put some weight on the LD with the counter balance and side weight and it mad it hold like a rock,people just thought that it was to heavy,...if they only knew! 

I have to admit though that it is about to kick my Butt but i figure this is the best time to take the time to get use to it, Thanks


----------



## deerfrenzy (Dec 9, 2007)

if you dont like the handle ,shrewd makes a handle for it ,,,,the apex 7 is faster then the ,apex 320 versus 310,a flatter shooting arrow is best but make sure you can handle the speed just cause its faster dont mean you shoot great ,you must have a good form cause if you dont the speed can hurt you,but if you can tame the bow,the faster ,will help you with miss yardage calculations.a bow that you can get 285-290 is the magic ###ive been told.but this is my opinion,


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> I think you may have answered your own question here. With winning stats like you got here, i think i'd just buy another LD or wait to see what they come up with for 2009. I started this 3-D season shooting my 07' Drenalin and mid-way thru changed over to an 08' Apex 7, that was a big mistake. The changing in mid season part, not the bow changing part. I now love my A7 for 3-D alot, it just took me longer than i thought to get use to the extra weight the A7 had on it and it caused me to shoot some pretty nasty scores the rest of the year, both locally and ASA levels. But i'am now real comfortable with it and hope to do better next season. But man you were kicking butt with the LD, so i don't know :noidea: Personaly i wish i was your son and you were handing that LD down to me :drool: Good Luck in which ever direction you go, its all Mathews you can't go wrong. :thumb:


 Yeah my Son is spoiled! But actually it was for his 16th Bday last week and he wanted my bow instead of a new one for some reason.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

deerfrenzy said:


> if you dont like the handle ,shrewd makes a handle for it ,,,,the apex 7 is faster then the ,apex 320 versus 310,a flatter shooting arrow is best but make sure you can handle the speed just cause its faster dont mean you shoot great ,you must have a good form cause if you dont the speed can hurt you,but if you can tame the bow,the faster ,will help you with miss yardage calculations.a bow that you can get 285-290 is the magic ###ive been told.but this is my opinion,


 I have been a little discouraged the past few days shooting the A7 but i am willing to give it an honest chance, I can tell that theres something there when i make a good shot....its them bad shots That i know that the LD would have never made!lol


----------



## deerfrenzy (Dec 9, 2007)

*let off*

just another thing,your ld is 80% let off.(1)-apex65% (2)-apex 7 65% (3)conquest 4 80% let off---my opinion 3d"s use the apex 7 ----spots use the other two apex is 42 a.t.a. conquest 4 is 41 a.t. apex 7 is 38 a.t.a i have the conquest 4 for spots and i use the apex 7 for 3d"s but on my apex 7 i got the limbs without the string supressors i dont like them the top one always wear out 
i might seem overly picky but its one less thing to worry about,i like accuracy so bye bye supreesors.but again thats my opinion


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Balancing the A7*



Kale said:


> My a7 holds like a rock! it is a heavy bow, I run a posten stab setup on mine with 28-10-10 bars on it with 2 weights up front. ROCK STEADY! once you get use to the weight of the bow it is nothing. My buddy shoot the A7 as well, he runs doinkers on his with like 3 weights on eash stab. His bow tips the scales at a finished weight of 11lbs , good for shooting in the wind though!


 I was just wondering if you shoot it purfectly balanced? I had my LD just a little front heavy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

bigtruckerd said:


> A bowtech!!!



He asked for a mathews...not a cracker.

conquest...max cam or mini-max....65% let off...


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

pooter said:


> I was just wondering if you shoot it purfectly balanced? I had my LD just a little front heavy.


pretty much have it balanced right out, slight weight forward..

by reading your posts above it sounds like you really enjoyed the LD..the A7 is a waayyy differnt animal then the Dren. My hunting bow is the Dren. I shot 3d with it for a bit, took it out the other day and man it is different then the apex. If you like the LD, get one, weight it down with some stabs and pound some X's with it! Not every bow fits ppl the same..


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*thanks everyone for your help*

This was agood day with the Apex 7,...once i got it balanced out right it held alot steadier and actually hit what i was aiming at! that made a worlds of difference especially with the heavier bow, 

I felt the most crisp shot ever with this bow today and could not quit shooting it out of surprise, this is going to be an interesting winter getting aquainted with it.


----------



## huntandshoot (Aug 20, 2008)

*Conquest....any of them*

I have been shooting a conquest 2 with the mini max cam since it came out .2002 I believe. I just bought a conquest 4 this past week also with the mini max. 29 " 65 % let off. I shoot mine at around 63lbs. and get 280 fps. For me I would not shoot anything else for 3d. Bottom line is once it is dialed in If you do your part the arrow will be in the 12 ring.... go with the Conquest 2,3, or 4 you will not regret it! I have great results using fatboy 400's with 100 grains up front cut at 27" (shaft only) awesome groups out to 60.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot a xt last year and switched to a A7 and watched my scores climb. Then at in mid july shot the Apex and fell in love with it. I have a 31" draw and absolutly love it. I love it so much I traded my other A7 for a regular apex. while I do miss the speed that I got from my A7 I do love the consistantcy from the Apex. My scores are more consistate with the Apex. I still have 1 A7 that I use for hunting.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

slamdam said:


> I shot a xt last year and switched to a A7 and watched my scores climb. Then at in mid july shot the Apex and fell in love with it. I have a 31" draw and absolutly love it. I love it so much I traded my other A7 for a regular apex. while I do miss the speed that I got from my A7 I do love the consistantcy from the Apex. My scores are more consistate with the Apex. I still have 1 A7 that I use for hunting.


 I can only amagine the difference it made being 31" draw, I was once a 31" draw bake when you had to shoot a longer draw to get the speed to win but know i am at right under 29 now,

Actually i fitted a soldier from fort gordon yesterday with a 32" draw and had a time getting those 31" arrows to flight right and he was only 6`1 but he had monkey arms!lol


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pooter said:


> This was agood day with the Apex 7,...once i got it balanced out right it held alot steadier and actually hit what i was aiming at! that made a worlds of difference especially with the heavier bow,
> 
> I felt the most crisp shot ever with this bow today and could not quit shooting it out of surprise, this is going to be an interesting winter getting aquainted with it.


Hey there Pooter, i'am back after a rather unexpected, double standard, and unfairly treated vacation, "but hey" thats archery talk for ya!! I see you've gone with the Apex 7, what color did you end up with?? Also if you look up at the above post, you'll see me and ole Kale seem to be cut from the same cloth.:wink: We both certainly have great tastes in shooting equipment, w/the Apex 7 & Drenalin. About the only difference is i went with the AEP stabilizer system and ole Nunzio set mine up, balanced perfect.:thumb: That was the other issue i had with the Apex 7, that i forgot to mention before, besides the added weight, was the 65% let-off. Man did that take some getting use to.:faint: Also you had inquired about draw length and speed, etc, etc. Mine is a 30" drw. & at 59 lbs. is shooting 288 fps through the chronograph, with 358 gr. arrows.:grin: Perfect for 3-D, and i'am just tickled that i listened to some friends about keeping it, cause i was a phone call away from trading it in on an LD. But i hung in there and i started shooting dang good scores with it, right at the end of the tournament season  Now i've packed it away and i'am using my Drenalin at our local tournaments, in preparation for hunting season. Guess i'll have to get use to the A7 all over again,  come Jan/Feb 2009. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress. :cheers:


----------



## sleppytrucker (Oct 14, 2007)

c4 imho


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*2009 Mathews Lineup*

The list will be to all Dealers and Pro Shop's by the end of November.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*In time out!*



DBiggers said:


> Hey there Pooter, i'am back after a rather unexpected, double standard, and unfairly treated vacation, "but hey" thats archery talk for ya!! I see you've gone with the Apex 7, what color did you end up with?? Also if you look up at the above post, you'll see me and ole Kale seem to be cut from the same cloth.:wink: We both certainly have great tastes in shooting equipment, w/the Apex 7 & Drenalin. About the only difference is i went with the AEP stabilizer system and ole Nunzio set mine up, balanced perfect.:thumb: That was the other issue i had with the Apex 7, that i forgot to mention before, besides the added weight, was the 65% let-off. Man did that take some getting use to.:faint: Also you had inquired about draw length and speed, etc, etc. Mine is a 30" drw. & at 59 lbs. is shooting 288 fps through the chronograph, with 358 gr. arrows.:grin: Perfect for 3-D, and i'am just tickled that i listened to some friends about keeping it, cause i was a phone call away from trading it in on an LD. But i hung in there and i started shooting dang good scores with it, right at the end of the tournament season  Now i've packed it away and i'am using my Drenalin at our local tournaments, in preparation for hunting season. Guess i'll have to get use to the A7 all over again,  come Jan/Feb 2009. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress. :cheers:


 Hey Bud....Did they put you in time out? The bow i grabbed from the store is camo with black limbs, 
I am planning on hunting with it this season to get use to it and bond with it,LOL 

We have a local tournament tomorrow and i am sure that there will be alot of happy shooters that will be glad that i am shooting a new bow cause there tired of that LD Spanking there A#%@^&!  but o well i need to get it broke in and hopefully next year it will help me raise my scores some,If you only new how hard it is for me not to grab my sons LD! Take care, Steve


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

NOSX3DER said:


> The list will be to all Dealers and Pro Shop's by the end of November.


 Cool!....Maybe Santa will be good to me.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pooter said:


> Hey Bud....Did they put you in time out?
> The bow i grabbed from the store is camo with black limbs,
> I am planning on hunting with it this season to get use to it and bond with it,LOL
> 
> We have a local tournament tomorrow and i am sure that there will be alot of happy shooters that will be glad that i am shooting a new bow cause there tired of that LD Spanking there A#%@^&!  but o well i need to get it broke in and hopefully next year it will help me raise my scores some,If you only new how hard it is for me not to grab my sons LD! Take care, Steve





> Hey Bud....Did they put you in time out?


Yeah i learned the hard way, you can't fight city hall, and you can't beat the buddy system.



> The bow i grabbed from the store is camo with black limbs,
> I am planning on hunting with it this season to get use to it and bond with it,LOL


I see where alot of guy's have used/or is using the Apex 7 as their choice of hunting bows, but for me the thought of taking my Lizard Green baby up in a tree :scared: :faint: 

:grin: But of course i baby all my bows :binkybaby: especially my A7, i'll post a pic of it below, sorry about the quality, it was taken with my BlackBerry Curve phone.

:clap: You did good, i don't know if your a 3-D man or spots or both, but your set now to cover it all. :thumb:

Let us know how the tournament went. :wink:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> Yeah i learned the hard way, you can't fight city hall, and you can't beat the buddy system.
> 
> I see where alot of guy's have used/or is using the Apex 7 as their choice of hunting bows, but for me the thought of taking my Lizard Green baby up in a tree :scared: :faint:
> 
> ...


 Do you believe that i shot a 334 on 30 targets today with the A7 with 
18 12`s and only one stupid 8 and that was with pins and 12" stab. that was my highest score this year and to think i was going to sneak my son`s LD out this morning!
second place was a 308, they did not use the 14 ring and if you shot a 5 it was a -10...thank god i didnt shoot any 5`s 

I never thought that i would ever want to shoot anything else besides an LD.... i will be shooting it in indoors in 09 

HOLLA!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pooter said:


> Do you believe that i shot a 334 on 30 targets today with the A7 with
> 18 12`s and only one stupid 8 and that was with pins and 12" stab. that was my highest score this year and to think i was going to sneak my son`s LD out this morning!
> second place was a 308, they did not use the 14 ring and if you shot a 5 it was a -10...thank god i didnt shoot any 5`s
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAANNG!!! you go Big Dawg!! 34 up, :faint2: i think the best i've ever done in the Open Class w/40 yard max was 16 up and that was with the 14's in play. Great Shooting. :thumb: I also finished 4 up at the Gainesville, FL ASA shoot this past Jan/Feb and that was my first ever, ASA event. Keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Mathews for President!*



DBiggers said:


> DAAAAAAAANNG!!! you go Big Dawg!! 34 up, :faint2: i think the best i've ever done in the Open Class w/40 yard max was 16 up and that was with the 14's in play. Great Shooting. :thumb: I also finished 4 up at the Gainesville, FL ASA shoot this past Jan/Feb and that was my first ever, ASA event. Keep up the good work. :wink:


 Go mathews!....The furthest target was only around 36 so it was almost like shooting indoors! If your ever around Augusta during hunting season come on and go hunting with me, I only have a 4 acre ,10 acre and 200 acres that belongs to my family but there all Awsome and no one else hunts them, take care.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pooter said:


> Go mathews!....The furthest target was only around 36 so it was almost like shooting indoors! If your ever around Augusta during hunting season come on and go hunting with me, I only have a 4 acre ,10 acre and 200 acres that belongs to my family but there all Awsome and no one else hunts them, take care.


Man i may take you up on that someday. I was down there this past april i think it was for the Augusta, Ga ASA 3-D shoot. Ya'll sure got some pretty country down there and the best LongHorns steak house i've ever been to. We got Longhorn steak houses on every street corner up here, but none compared to that one we ate at down there (porterhouse steak :drool Give me a hollar.:tongue:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> Man i may take you up on that someday. I was down there this past april i think it was for the Augusta, Ga ASA 3-D shoot. Ya'll sure got some pretty country down there and the best LongHorns steak house i've ever been to. We got Longhorn steak houses on every street corner up here, but none compared to that one we ate at down there (porterhouse steak :drool Give me a hollar.:tongue:


 Man it broke my heart today to break down the Apex 7 and suit it up for hunting!, no matter how much i love hunting it broke my heart messing up that bow after it shot so sweet sunday,
I live 10 minutes from fort gordon but close to Savanah river and i have a buddy that owns a resturant and there steaks are to die for to, the kind you would never put sauce on!


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

The conquest 3 is my choice but I am thinking about changing to and LD or an Apex 7


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

My choice is the Prestige..then the DrenLD.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

The Best Bow for 3D is hands down the one you like the best. Shoot everything you can get your hands on and shoot it. Try all the brand you can, and use a good pro shop.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree 100%....if your not comfortable with it nothing else matters but i sure can tell a difference between the LD and the Apex 7 as far as the deflex riser compared to the reflex on the LD which by far is easier to shot than the A7 but once you get use to the 65%let off the A7 is by far more accurate.


----------



## warrenc1 (Sep 24, 2007)

sleppytrucker said:


> c4 imho


didnt know you could bring explosives onto the range :thumb:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

warrenc1 said:


> didnt know you could bring explosives onto the range :thumb:


 then you can score a 14,12,10,8 and a 5 on one target,


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

IowaSwitchback said:


> My choice is the Prestige..then the DrenLD.


 Mathews just makes to many bows! they know your going to want one of each and thats just wrong!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I do love my LD, but you have definately got me interested in the A7.
What about the integral grip built into the riser.
Would i need to shorten my draw up 1/2" with this bow?


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> I do love my LD, but you have definately got me interested in the A7.
> What about the integral grip built into the riser.
> Would i need to shorten my draw up 1/2" with this bow?


 Hey....I am not sure about the factory wooden grip because i have the hicks pro grip on all my Mathews for low torque and there both the same to me,I even rechecked for you and using the same arrow it the same as far as to the palm of the grip,

I know when i was inquiring about the Apex 7 on here and to this day i have not heard of anyone not picking up points after taking the time to get use to the 65% let off and the heavier bow, 

I also measured bow bows brace heigths and there bow exactly 7 inches.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

pooter said:


> Hey....I am not sure about the factory wooden grip because i have the hicks pro grip on all my Mathews for low torque and there both the same to me,I even rechecked for you and using the same arrow it the same as far as to the palm of the grip,
> 
> I know when i was inquiring about the Apex 7 on here and to this day i have not heard of anyone not picking up points after taking the time to get use to the 65% let off and the heavier bow,
> 
> I also measured bow bows brace heigths and there bow exactly 7 inches.


Thanks for the info.
I have 65% let off on my Dren LD, and i really like it better.
Been inconsistent with it though, and i think the weight is an issue, i don't have it set up heavy enough.

Did you shoot it (A7) thru the chrono with your 3d arrows before you broke it down to hunt with?
Guy earlier in the thread mentioned he was 28" draw and he was shooting his A7 at 282 with a 310 grain arrow at 57#.

That would be perfect for me.

I'm shooting 272 with a 310 grain arrow thru my 60# Dren LD.
I would like to get that extra 10 fps, and was wondering if a 60# A7 with a 28" draw would be close.

By the way Pooter, you should try one of Lonestars steaks.
I don't go out of state without taking my tailgate grill. :tongue:


I'm really interested in this bow.
Probably make a move next week so i can set it up. Gainsville will be here in a flash! :wink:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Lonestar

Yes i cronographed it with my Victory`s X Ringers HV`s 350`s with 100gr. speed points,pin knocks and Blazers which weighs exactly 309grains at 59LBS it shot 283fps with the Apex 7 at 29 in. draw with the arrow being 28inches long, hope that helps,

Our bow season came in last saturday and i am using this time to get use to holding the bow with my bow arm while in the stand to condition my self for next tournament season, right now the bow is only a little over 7lbs for hunting,after bow season i plan on adding some more weight to it to see what happens, I can not wait till indoors with this bow cranked down to around 52lbs and this bow being an inch longer than the LD and with the deflex riser,WOW! I tied for 7th this year at the nationals indoors in louisville Kt. with pins so if i can quit being so excited about shooting the A7 and keep my heart rate down maybe i can shoot 120 X`s, Maybe i need to quit talking so much before i put pressure on myself,LOL


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck hunting this year, and good luck shooting indoors. :thumbs_up

keep us posted how you and the A7 are doing.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> Good luck hunting this year, and good luck shooting indoors. :thumbs_up
> 
> keep us posted how you and the A7 are doing.


Will do!...Its going to be a long Winter,LOL


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

i would shoot several of them and see which one you like. you cant go wrong with trying them all. i had a conquest 3 for targets it was a good shooting bow i personally thought it was a lil heavy


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Lonestar63 said:


> I do love my LD, but you have definately got me interested in the A7.
> What about the integral grip built into the riser.
> Would i need to shorten my draw up 1/2" with this bow?


When i made the tournament switch from my Drenalin to my Apex 7 i found no difference in draw length. I also had a Shrewd grip on the Drenalin, so not sure what kinda difference that would make either. The one problem i did find with the intergral grip was, when shooting in real hot weather and my hands got sweaty, they wanted to slide up the grip. I didn't want to put tape on it, but my better half found me some self-clinging medical wrap in the same Lizard Green color as my riser,:wink: i might add. Well that didn't work either,  it slid up the grip also. So what i finally came up with and it worked so well, was to change how i gripped the bow. I used a high grip, with the top part of my hand just under the arrow shelf. Man that worked great, no more slipping and score started rising. :clap:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Lonestar63 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I have 65% let off on my Dren LD, and i really like it better.
> Been inconsistent with it though, and i think the weight is an issue, i don't have it set up heavy enough.
> 
> ...





> I'm shooting 272 with a 310 grain arrow thru my 60# Dren LD.
> I would like to get that extra 10 fps, and was wondering if a 60# A7 with a 28" draw would be close.


Hey LoneStar, i'am shooting my Apex 7 with a 30" draw, at 59 lbs. & shooting a 28 1/4" - 358 grain, FatBoy 400 or GoldTip X-Cutter at the same arrow weight & they're shooting through the chrono at 288 fps. Partner, you'll love the A7. lain: Unless your shooting against me in the open c class at the 2009 Ganiesville, FL ASA shoot :scared: then you really don't want to get one of those ole nasty bows :lie: they're no good for 3-D :lie: in fact they've been known to cause cancer in lab rats :lie: so i wouldn't get one if i were you :lie: Now if your shooting in some other class, then its the way to go. :wink: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> Hey LoneStar, i'am shooting my Apex 7 with a 30" draw, at 59 lbs. & shooting a 28 1/4" - 358 grain, FatBoy 400 or GoldTip X-Cutter at the same arrow weight & they're shooting through the chrono at 288 fps. Partner, you'll love the A7. lain: Unless your shooting against me in the open c class at the 2009 Ganiesville, FL ASA shoot :scared: then you really don't want to get one of those ole nasty bows :lie: they're no good for 3-D :lie: in fact they've been known to cause cancer in lab rats :lie: so i wouldn't get one if i were you :lie: Now if your shooting in some other class, then its the way to go. :wink: :set1_rolf2:


Thanks for the info DBiggers.
I've already convinced myself to get the A7, probably call this coming week and get it ordered so i can set her up.
Thanks as well for the info on the grip. I shoot a med grip, but i'm going to tinker with that as well.

Cancer in lab rats huh? :icon_1_lol:
I'm gonna take my chances i guess.
I'll be shooting unlimited, can't get away from pins yet. :wink:

If you see a handsome Texan carrying a blue A7, stop him, it just may be ol' Lonestar. :tongue:


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm gonna make a jump this year my self. I have been shooting a C2 for 2 years and I'm goin with an A7 this comming year.


----------

